# In Portugal weather poor!



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
We have arrived in Portugal and are staying at Camp Markadia for a bit near Olivita, the weather for the last 2 weeks has been a bit challenging!, never mind still another 2 and a bit months to go.
The fishing is ok and is enough to keep my interest going. I will probably spend the last 3 weeks in March in Spain annoying the very big carp at Mequenenza on the river Ebro, hope the weather bucks up by then, it appears it has been the same where ever you are over here.

If any body sees me in our Auto Trail Mohican with a big picture of an indian painted on the back, and towing a little red Seat Arosa on its trailer stop by and say Hello!.


----------



## 109412 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh no dont say that were heading down there on wednesday from Spain!!! Weather not good here either, blowing a gale were we are for the last few days, although very warm. Just how bad is it?


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

carlandpauline said:


> Oh no dont say that were heading down there on wednesday from Spain!!! Weather not good here either, blowing a gale were we are for the last few days, although very warm. Just how bad is it?


Had a run out to Pego de Altar yesterday to see if there were any faces we new, there was only the walking stick carving man from previous stays, and he says it had been crap since November when he arrived back for the winter, he had to dig channels around his van to divert the water and sludge away.Hmmmmm!!!!....
Never mind Sandra orded a carved stick from him which we pick up in the middle of Feb, that cheared him up


----------



## tessajoe (Sep 23, 2008)

*portugal fishing licence*

been here for 2 weeks and the weather is dismal,today is sunny but forecast for nxt 5 days is rain and wind again exept for tue.the russians are to blame{so my mother said}the one bright note is that i got my fishing licence yesterday 12 euros for 12 mths nationally,another way to rip us off,180 euro fine if you are caught fishing anywhere in portugal sea, or freshwater.and they are out in their green vans checking for the licence holders.to get a licence you must have a portugese bank account,or do as i did and got the nice lady from the bank to do it for me,and then paid her.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Its Winter ! and you are far west and caught between the lower med and the great Atlantic which is challenging even in summer we spent 4 months last summer in portugal some days we had to escape from the beach because it became very cold and windy even in agosto, but boy the real portugal is fab.


----------



## sylke (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: portugal fishing licence*



tessajoe said:


> been here for 2 weeks and the weather is dismal,today is sunny but forecast for nxt 5 days is rain and wind again exept for tue.the russians are to blame{so my mother said}the one bright note is that i got my fishing licence yesterday 12 euros for 12 mths nationally,another way to rip us off,180 euro fine if you are caught fishing anywhere in portugal sea, or freshwater.and they are out in their green vans checking for the licence holders.to get a licence you must have a portugese bank account,or do as i did and got the nice lady from the bank to do it for me,and then paid her.


Do you know if it is the same in Spain for the fishing lisence? We took the rods with us at Christmas but didn't get to use them, maybe it was just as well. :? 
Sylke


----------



## carol25singer (Oct 13, 2008)

Perhaps no-one is sure about this. My husband has fished from the beach/rocks in Spain (3 years ago) and no-one mentioned licences - he was chatting, well tring to chat, to the locals, so I wouldhave thought they would have mentioned licences, also went in the fishing tackle shop a couple of times and no-one queried licences, perhaps that's the best place to ask.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
When we fish the Ebro at Mequeneze we go into the next big Town I think it is Fraga, you go to the town hall building then on the first floor see the lady on the counter for an Arogon pesca license.
You need your passport, she then enters your details on the licence, you then have to go across the square to the bank to pay for it, they stamp it up then you are legal.
You also need a permit for the Arogon region to fish the Ebro below the dam,you can get these for the day or week at the tackle shop in the town.

The tackle shop will also let you use his water supply outside to fill your water tank, if you buy some fishing gear from him!.
We normally have at least 2 weeks there wild camping, they seem to tolerate us as we know the ranger who checks the licence every time and some of the organized fishing expedition guides , but if they would let anybody else stop, who knows?.


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Good for you tessajoe buying your licenca de pesca as a lot of people do not bother. you where overcharged though the national licence is 7.69 euro and you obtain them from servicos Florestais government offices in larger towns and cities and you do not need a portugese bank account I purchased mine at the office in Evora on 2nd january waited for 2hr in queue and paid for our 2 licences in euros cash just showed passports from which they took details.
A good book to aquire is called Pesca a Cana by Phil Pembroke about £10 and has a lot of places to fish also addresses to obtain licences. Also says course season runs from may 16th to march 15th Except for pike, chub, zander,peixe sol and goldfish for which there is no close season.
We spent 16 nights on markadia in january had a few carp out but the weather done my head in so we came home early.
You will realise the licence is no rip off when you buy your english licence this year I think is about £25
Tight lines

Steve


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

sweetie said:


> Good for you tessajoe buying your licenca de pesca as a lot of people do not bother. you where overcharged though the national licence is 7.69 euro and you obtain them from servicos Florestais government offices in larger towns and cities and you do not need a portugese bank account I purchased mine at the office in Evora on 2nd january waited for 2hr in queue and paid for our 2 licences in euros cash just showed passports from which they took details.
> A good book to aquire is called Pesca a Cana by Phil Pembroke about £10 and has a lot of places to fish also addresses to obtain licences. Also says course season runs from may 16th to march 15th Except for pike, chub, zander,peixe sol and goldfish for which there is no close season.
> We spent 16 nights on markadia in january had a few carp out but the weather done my head in so we came home early.
> You will realise the licence is no rip off when you buy your english licence this year I think is about £25
> ...


Are you back in the UK Steve ? is all this bad weather unusual for Europe ? it was awful when we were there just before Xmas.


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Hi Briarose 
Yes we arrived back in all that snow monday 
left portugal on 21st just had enough of weather! another couple on site have been going to markadia for 14 years said it was the worst they had known.
When we left markadia went back to evora! commie room only opened when needed because of troublesome neighbours to pick up emails and make phone calls and found our friend that we had christmas lunch with at bennicassim was in castellon hospital after having stroke so we travelled across spain to see him before travelling home.
We have only done spain before in winter and have allways had good weather this time had shorts on for 2hr only in 2 months.
Still getting back early means we will have a look at nec show booked travelodge for 2 nights at tamworth as it is easier than taking m/h and paying the cc £25 a night works out cheaper. so can go into hancocks at loughborough on way back pick up some sweets.
Steve


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

sweetie said:


> Hi Briarose
> Yes we arrived back in all that snow monday
> left portugal on 21st just had enough of weather! another couple on site have been going to markadia for 14 years said it was the worst they had known.
> When we left markadia went back to evora! commie room only opened when needed because of troublesome neighbours to pick up emails and make phone calls and found our friend that we had christmas lunch with at bennicassim was in castellon hospital after having stroke so we travelled across spain to see him before travelling home.
> ...


 Hi the commie room was shut when we were there.........I guessed it was due to some on site (did you ?) Sonesta is at the NEC now she has taken MH though. ............they find to get there early and leave late is a good idea, that way they don't get stuck in traffic.

Is it worth going for the sweet side ?


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Not worth going for the sweet side stands to expensive! we have tried york and peterborough in past and have just broke even another fudge stall I know has tried peterborough and can not make it work. 
Steve


----------



## dethleff (Jun 25, 2005)

sweetie said:


> Hi Briarose
> Yes we arrived back in all that snow monday
> left portugal on 21st just had enough of weather! another couple on site have been going to markadia for 14 years said it was the worst they had known.
> When we left markadia went back to evora! commie room only opened when needed because of troublesome neighbours to pick up emails and make phone calls and found our friend that we had christmas lunch with at bennicassim was in castellon hospital after having stroke so we travelled across spain to see him before travelling home.
> ...


Hi Steve

Sorry about your lousy weather. I too have had lousy weather in winter in Iberia, but mostly good.

Sorry I tipped Markadia, hope you won't hold it against me.

I read you pulled a few carp out there, can I ask what method you used to fish it.
When I was there it was warm, and the carp were all on the top,any hotspots you found.

We should arrive at Markadia in March, have delayed this trip due to the atrocious weather.

Thanks for the info on licenses will get one in Evora,but can't imagine having to show it at Markadia, still you never know.

Stan


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

We were in Sicily from November to January.North Coast, the south coast apparently got a bit of a bashing. The weather was good mostly, a few rainy days, some very windy days but T shirt weather most of the time during the day. According to one fella who has stayed on the site for the last five years this was the mildest he had known. But as it was our first time in Sicily and we've never been to Spain in the winter we can't compare temps. Seems like it was a good guess for the first winter away.

John


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Hi Stan
The site we both loved it was just the weather as Arnie says I,ll be back!!We where on the top corner pitch opposite the first toilet block near the large portuguese tent. Unfortunatally only took 3lb t/c rods with me as we went to the ebro on the way down so next time will take quivertips as the fish where all between 2-4lb so not much fight with rods & big pits still wife caught the first 2 and showed me how to do it. I was useing the method with 14mm fishmeal boilies 100mm hooklength as anything longer missed bites. I tried maize but could not get touch although I tied a rig up for Steve fishing next to me he used sweetcorn and was pulling quite a few out I believe rayrecrok was also pullinga fair few out on sweetcorn although I did not speak to him.
The address for the licence is Rau Tenente Raul de Andrade, 1-3 7000-613 Evora If you go down the hill by the police station which is near the museum turn right and 2nd left approx 100m down on left just as road narrows on the wall there was sign saying licenca de pesca morning opening times 10-12 can,t remember afternoon times.
Hope you enjoy your stay.

Steve


----------



## dethleff (Jun 25, 2005)

Thanks Steve very useful.

Stan


----------



## tessajoe (Sep 23, 2008)

*man overboard*

we are staying in sagres,on tue a faro man aged 23 was blown off the cliff next to the castle,we since found out tha he had died from his injuries.the weather much better today sun sun and more sun.but still a bit windy.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Been rain in costa del sol Torre del Mar for the last 24hr almost non stop. We are a wash good job our pitch is on high ground. 

In Andalucia you need a seperate licence for sea, freshwater, spear and boat. I got my sea shore licence from a bank. They fill out the forms on line cost 5e and last 5 years. Only fishing from the beach u/s

Andy


----------



## GetDuffed (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi fellow travelling anglers Just following the lead as it seams to have pushed the weather aside and turning into a fishin one - hope this wont bore you all, was going to put a question about licenses in both Spain and Portugal, as we're heading that way on the 21st to Bilbao to do a little touring and hopefully a'lot of relaxing by the waters edge (in mi dreams) and was pleased to see most of the questions answered, (a wealth of information in this club) but still not too sure about a few things -?. 
Will be having a bash at sea/course/game fishing in both countries - will I need a license for each type of fishing? (I know I'll need them for the different countries, but what about different regions within that country) 

PS Hope the weather picks up over the next 2 weeks

Would appreciate any help, tight lines - Mick


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

In Spain it is by region and the type of fishing you want to do as I said In my earlier thread. Spain is not very fast at doing things took me a month to get my Licence in Andalucia. i think that may depend on where you go to get one.


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*sun is shining*

for your info we are manta rota not a cloud in sight!!!


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

Well here in the U.K it has been chucking it down with snow and there is all sorts of mayhem!

Forecast temperatures of -6c overnight!


----------



## GetDuffed (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks Andy - just thought I give northern Spain a try before going into Portugal - any ideas on the Portuguese licenses as no ones come back on yet?, went into a local tackle shop last week and hes advertising accommodation and fishing on the Ebro, I asked him, his reply was - "that's a good question" but didn't have a clue to the answer. The weather here is bitter cold tonight, roll on two weeks as tonight as we'll be on the ferry, weather permitting.
mick


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Hi Mick I will try to answer some of your questions 
Spain All the provinces have separate licences even rivers like the ebro pass through 3 or 4 provinces. Not sure about sea licences
Portugal Since august 2007 you need a licence to sea fish obtainable from same place as course licence. Course and trout are on the same licence. I will will put it down as the book i have in front of me states!!

The course season runs from may 16th to march 15th Except for pike, zander, chub, Peixe sol, and goldfish where there is no close season. Trout season runs from march 1st to 31st july. It ends later in catch and release areas. Hope you can make more sence out of last section than I can :? :? 
The course licence you require for portugal is the national which covers the whole country cost 7.69 euro
If you PM with where you are likely to be in portugal I have a book with many address in where licences can be obtained also a few address for spain or anything else I can help with.
Steve


----------



## GetDuffed (Nov 28, 2006)

*poor weather fishing*

Hi Steve, 
thanks for the information, along with the other posts, brilliant. I'm sure it will be of interest to others as well, thank you for the PM offer, will do that when I can find out more about our travel plans, I'm travelling with my brother who has been in Portugal before around the barragems and on the west coast. 
We are making plans this weekend depending on the weather, I hope the weather isn't as bad as you had on your trip, if its fine will be staying around mid Portugal, if not we'll more than likely head south, - its got to be better than here, bitter out and snowing on top of frozen snow from last weekend. 
Regards Mick


----------



## GetDuffed (Nov 28, 2006)

*Weather in Portugal*

Hi - anyone around middle of Portugal able to give any weather information, traveling there next week - is it "shorts n T shirts" or "Woolies" .
Mick


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Weather in Portugal*



GetDuffed said:


> Hi - anyone around middle of Portugal able to give any weather information, traveling there next week - is it "shorts n T shirts" or "Woolies" .
> Mick


 Hi check out the latest post on here
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-575560.html#575560 OK I know it is the Algarve but hey ho.

To be honest we haven't been able to take out our MH due to illness with elderly family members, and right now I would say whatever weather you have just enjoy the freedom and the different view in a morning.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
In Ferraira Portugal absolutely sweltering and has been for the last 6 days, just wearing my shorts and changing colour from red to brown.

We are finally moving from Camping Markadia to Mequeneza Spain this Thursday about a 640 mile trip, I hope the weather is as good there.

The fishing in the Barragem has taken a knock with all this hot weather with the fish cruising round the warm water surface layers, but not taking surface baits, most strange as the same weather back home has them going crazy for Chum Mixer surfaced fished.

The total fish I have caught since arriving is 97 carp of average 3/5 lbs, with the biggest a tadge over 15lbs, two 12 lbs , two 8lbs, and two barbell of about 6lbs each. Sandra has caught 28 carp but she has not fished as much as I have. 

We have caught all the fish on two pieces of fake corn hair rigged on 9lb line and size 12 barbless hook, fished on a lead line to a large swim feeder bolt rigged and fished at distance. 
We fished the same swim until the bites dropped off and then moved further on all the time building a bed of boiled chicken corn and groundbait with a few sweet corn mixed in.
All in all not too shabby!.

Now for the really big ones from the Ebro, the biggest last year was 43lbs, and the year before 52lbs 2 oz.
Cant wait!!!!!!!!.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

We have been in Mequenenza Spain,about 3 weeks now, the weather is brilliant more than I can say for the fishing on the Ebro!.
Fished just about 12 days in total so far, had 2 runs both cut off with the “night mare” zebra mussels growing on some underwater structure, these are clogging up all the irrigation pipes, pumps and outlets from the dams and are a total menace for the folk who rely on the river. I have had about half a dozen line bites and that's it.
There are loads of Brits coming over to fish with the various fishing tour guides see our GB registration plates and my rods out, they then stop at our van for a chin wag and ask how the fishing is going on, hmmm sorry to disappoint you mate but!.
Now if everybody was catching the buggers and I wasn't well you now what that would make me, but there are no fish moving or being caught on the lake apart from the odd tiddler out of the margins.

Anyway onwards and upwards chin out and all that.

Next stop is Honfluer on Friday the 27th to take the dog to the vets to have her passport stamped and make sure she has all the bits and bobs done to get her back into the UK.

The time from Jan 5th when we came through the tunnel to the 31st of March when we go back has flown by, I hope the weather in the UK has bucked up enough and hopefully we will arrive home along with the better weather.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
Now back home in one piece, a care free winter break which we "WILL" repeat God willing next year, but maybe going the few extra miles to the Algarve.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> Now back home in one piece, a care free winter break which we "WILL" repeat God willing next year, but maybe going the few extra miles to the Algarve.


Might see you there then..............counting down the months.


----------

